# Lighting a 75g



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I read somewher that you are supposed to give a certain amount of Watts per gallon of water, but I can't remember the number. How many Watts do I need to light a 75g?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dragonbeards said:


> I read somewher that you are supposed to give a certain amount of Watts per gallon of water, but I can't remember the number. How many Watts do I need to light a 75g?


Db: I have not "weighed into" your thread as I was hoping that other folks would do so but I believe the reason that they have not is that your question is very nebulous.

The "knee jerk reaction" to your question is 1wpg to 2wpg but am more accurate answer would be based upon the types of plants which you want to grow and your familiarity with fertilization?

TR


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

There will be not plants in this tank, I just want lighting for my fish, as the lights in my room are constantly switching on and off, and I want them to have a constant source of light, instead of an ever changing one.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Nevermind. I'm so stupid . I figured it out.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

no worries. for fish only just is whatever pleases you. i have a 210g that is lit by LED rope lights from Menards i dont want it bright but glowing for my clients to see.


----------

